# metal halide and metricide



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so with having a 180 gallon light 3x 175 w metal halide bulbs and dosing 15ml metricide . so having a high light system can i dose more metricide . its seems 15ml is not very much let me know what you guys know


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnny.

I dose .5 ml/gal with no consequences. You could dose 80 ml every couple of days as an algacide or go less as a carbon source. What purpose are you dosing for? If both, I would do a 10 day treatment at 80 ml and after that do 20 - 40 ml every other day as a carbon source. I still would use pressurized CO2 with Halides though. I use Metricide in conjunction with CO2 in my high-tech tank with no ill effects. My Blue pearls are currently undergoing an explosion in my 15 gallon .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ive just heard that people boost co2 so i thought if your not doing co2 and doing metricide why not dose more metricide every day.
im gonna go co2 soon when a can afford it . butt for now ill do metricide dose


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so 40 ml every other day is ok in a 180 gallon


----------

